# AF 360/364 PA Diesel AB Parts Question



## santafe158 (Jul 14, 2010)

I'm typically on the O scale forum here as I only dabble in other scales, so I'm a bit of a novice when it comes to American Flyer stuff.

I acquired a set with a 282 C&NW locomotive and some basic cars quite some time ago which I run occasionally. More recently however, I acquired a 360 Alco PA and a 364 Also PB diesel locomotive set from a lot of items donated to my O gauge Christmas display. The overall condition is OK, except the decals are a bit rough. The other major issue is that the link coupler on the B unit is broken, as is the drawbar between the units. Do you guys know of a good source for these parts? I know Postwar Lionel parts fairly well, but AF is a new area for me


----------



## BrokeCurmudgeon (Feb 8, 2016)

santafe158 said:


> I'm typically on the O scale forum here as I only dabble in other scales, so I'm a bit of a novice when it comes to American Flyer stuff.
> 
> I acquired a set with a 282 C&NW locomotive and some basic cars quite some time ago which I run occasionally. More recently however, I acquired a 360 Alco PA and a 364 Also PB diesel locomotive set from a lot of items donated to my O gauge Christmas display. The overall condition is OK, except the decals are a bit rough. The other major issue is that the link coupler on the B unit is broken, as is the drawbar between the units. Do you guys know of a good source for these parts? I know Postwar Lionel parts fairly well, but AF is a new area for me


Try Jeff at Portlines.com.


----------



## santafe158 (Jul 14, 2010)

Thanks, he appears to have what I need and more. I’ll be placing an order soon.


----------



## flyguy55 (Apr 20, 2015)

Try Jeff Kane at Traintender.com reasonable and fast shipping.You can probably make the connector between the A-B unit out of fiberboard or piece of rubber gasket material...


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

I do 99% of my business with Jeff Kane.. If he doesn't have it, Doug Peck at PortLines will.


----------



## santafe158 (Jul 14, 2010)

I've done business with Jeff before as well for O gauge parts. I'm working on restoring some Postwar Lionel stuff that was donated to my Christmas display, so perhaps I'll look at ordering everything from him.


----------



## BrokeCurmudgeon (Feb 8, 2016)

flyernut said:


> I do 99% of my business with Jeff Kane.. If he doesn't have it, Doug Peck at PortLines will.


I agree with flyernut. Jeff Kane has always been very helpful to me in the past. I am sorry that I didn't mention Jeff Kane and the TrainTender in my first posting. Both are excellent places to purchase parts. There are others but they are more expensive and perhaps not as helpful.


----------



## santafe158 (Jul 14, 2010)

Mr. Kane was very helpful in getting me parts for a repair job I did for a friend of my grandparents. He only takes checks as I recall, but even as a first time customer he shipped the parts before the check hit his mailbox. Great service!


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

santafe158 said:


> Mr. Kane was very helpful in getting me parts for a repair job I did for a friend of my grandparents. He only takes checks as I recall, but even as a first time customer he shipped the parts before the check hit his mailbox. Great service!


Jeff believes in the honor system. He ships BEFORE he gets paid.. You don't find that in people now-a-days.


----------



## race944t (Jan 5, 2016)

*S gauge parts*



santafe158 said:


> I'm typically on the O scale forum here as I only dabble in other scales, so I'm a bit of a novice when it comes to American Flyer stuff.
> 
> I acquired a set with a 282 C&NW locomotive and some basic cars quite some time ago which I run occasionally. More recently however, I acquired a 360 Alco PA and a 364 Also PB diesel locomotive set from a lot of items donated to my O gauge Christmas display. The overall condition is OK, except the decals are a bit rough. The other major issue is that the link coupler on the B unit is broken, as is the drawbar between the units. Do you guys know of a good source for these parts? I know Postwar Lionel parts fairly well, but AF is a new area for me



Jeff Kane is great for O gauge parts and some S gauge. I have both the drawbar between the 360/364 and the link coupler and pin. Or you could convert to a knuckle coupler on the "B" unit. In that case you simply need to knock out the link coupler pin, install a "split" knuckle coupler and a "split" pin.


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

race944t said:


> Jeff Kane is great for O gauge parts and some S gauge. I have both the drawbar between the 360/364 and the link coupler and pin. Or you could convert to a knuckle coupler on the "B" unit. In that case you simply need to knock out the link coupler pin, install a "split" knuckle coupler and a "split" pin.


Instead of knocking out the pin and putting a knuckle coupler conversion on it, simply buy a knuckle coupler truck. That way you can run either link or knuckle coupler cars without limiting yourself to knuckle if you do indeed use the conversion. That's what I do with my A and B units.


----------



## santafe158 (Jul 14, 2010)

Thanks for the tip. I currently don’t have any knuckle coupler equipped cars so I’ll probably keep the link coupler.


----------



## AmFlyer (Mar 16, 2012)

Some of the link coupler diesels came with a spring assisted coupler. Both of my 405's have them. Some of the streamline passenger cars also had the springs. If you have spurious uncoupling after adjusting the couplers adding the spring will solve it.


----------

